# Dalmatian Molly digging



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

My male Dalmatian Molly is using his belly and tailfin to dig a pit in my substrate. I have the Super Naturals white fine sand in my tank. He is a very active fish, always swimming here and there quickly, likes to play in the current. And the bubble wall. Recently he starting digging a small pit in my substrate which got me worried. Last night, I decided to clean my canister. I went a bit too far, I think, because when I checked my parameters this morning, it appears I've thrown my tank into a small cycle. My ammonia was at 1ppm, 0 nitrite, still had about 10ppm nitrate. I cleaned everything in tank water, but may have been a bit rough on my media and probably lost some of my BB. Anyways, I went ahead and did a 50% WC to reduce the ammonia and am waiting a few hours to see if the remaining ammonia gets processed or if I need to do another large WC. The Molly seems to have all but stopped the digging project for now, although he will go over to the front corner and dig a little bit every once in a while. Does this sound like ammonia irritation or maybe he's digging for food? Seems odd to dig the same place every time if its for food. NONE of the others are showing any signs of stress, even my sharks are playing nice. I know Mollys can breed between species, but all of the fish it may mate with in my tank are male, so cross breeding shouldn't be possible. Any ideas? *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure. They are livebearer fish and this is not any kind of breeding activity.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Could it possibly be a reaction to a parasite??? Maybe ich trying to start??? Or maybe an injury that itches???

have a blessed day


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's what I'm wondering. Problem is its a Dalmatian Molly, so white spots from ich would be nearly impossible to see as anything other than its normal coloring. I'm beginning to think it was just ammonia irritation. After checking the water that day it was at 1ppm, possibly a little over, so maybe it was irritating the gills and scales. He seems to be his normal self now that the level has dropped to .25 or less. This mini cycle should end pretty quickly. I also thought maybe it was because he is in pure freshwater, not brackish water, but the rest ofnthenfish can't tolerate salt so that can't change.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

With the exception of the sharks, I have had all those fish in salt. You don't have to put the full recommended amount. Adding salt to your water doesn't make it brackish. It has to be at certain levels to reach that and adding some aquarium salt will be far from that.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So would you suggest adding salt? If so, to what amount?


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

to use salt is usually 1 teaspoon per gallon , cut that in half if you don't want to putthe whole amount in


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Can Cory's handle salt??? I was under the impression they didn't like it. Sure w. Would be nice if they could. They can get ich too. I only use salt and heat for ich. Has always worked for me.

Have a blessed day


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's my understanding that cats do not tolerate salt at all. That's why I haven't added any and probably won't. My fish seem fine without it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use half the amount recommended for aquarium salt which is 1tbsp per 5g, and put in every other water change. I have Corys in one of the tanks. No problems.

Not recommending you add per se. Just telling you what I do.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

starrysparkle said:


> to use salt is usually 1 teaspoon per gallon , cut that in half if you don't want to putthe whole amount in


That's a little heavy on the salt(the teaspoon per gallon).jr's amount is much better and recommended.


----------

